# Happy Birthday, JustJoel



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy birthday JJ!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy birthday, Joel! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday Joel 


Josie


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday to youuuuuu!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy birthday, Joel!  I hope you are enjoying your day, and that this is the beginning of a great year!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday, JJ!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 18, 2018)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh my! I didn’t know this forum existed.

Thank you all so very much. This is better than a surprise party!

Mark has been moved to the rehab facility, and they have a dining room, so we’ll have my b’day dinner tomorrow or Saturday night. Chinese sounds good, or maybe some seafood from The Crab Corner. Or Mexican, but who knows?

Thank you again, all of you. You can’t know how much this means to me!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2018)

Happy belated Birthday, oh loquacious one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday, Joel!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 22, 2018)

Hauoli la hanau Joel!


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 23, 2018)

Now that’s a cake I could dig into! Thank you for the b’day wishes.


----------

